# Anything unsafe in this video?



## WallMonkey (Jan 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLHsazxFk-Q&feature=related

Hard to believe that nobody got smashed!
:blink:


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

I've only seen it from this angle upstairs, across the street.

Your view shows that it missed by quite a bit, but yeah, it could have easily been an ugly situation. 

As for other violations, the passing drivers weren't wearing hardhats. At least the excavator operator had his steel toed sandals on. :laughing:


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

WallMonkey said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLHsazxFk-Q&feature=related
> 
> Hard to believe that nobody got smashed!
> :blink:


in this day and age people still mess up with knocking down a wall gees 
(hit the bottom pull the top in) extra excavator a $1000 a day these big companies buy burgers that cost more 

check out this one 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbauH-mvmDw&feature=related
this is really scary


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

It looks like they did it twice....in one day.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

framerman said:


> It looks like they did it twice....in one day.


please tell me this company is called tepperman hahaha
i worked for those idiots when i was 19 and i got hit with the excavator i flew a few feet and rolled, got up, dusted off and walked off


----------

